
Easier Way to SFTP/SCP to S3 Buckets Than Amazon SFTP - CouchDrop
http://couchdrop.io/sftp
======
bradknowles
Uh, no.

SFTP == Secure File Transfer Protocol

It doesn’t have anything at all to do with SSH, other than the fact that both
protocols have the word “Secure” at the beginning.

Feel free to go back to the drawing board and choose something that doesn’t
cause confusion with another protocol that is decades old.

~~~
CouchDrop
It was designed by the IETF as an extension of the Secure Shell protocol (SSH)
version 2.0 to provide secure file transfer capabilities... potentially you
should check your facts.

Did you know, it is also sometimes referred to as the SSH File Transfer
Protocol?

Also if you need further clarification, it might pay to check the default port
for both SSH and SFTP.

